# Chandler K9 Case: Were Charges Going to Be Dismissed? - ABC15.com (KNXV-TV)



## admin (Mar 27, 2006)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/3-0&fd=R&url=http://www.abc15.com/news/local/story.aspx%3Fcontent_id%3D140b609f-1ace-4ac4-bd2c-2aa2d9cf4c69&cid=0&ei=_N8WSOvsDIjMyQT1ssDGDA&usg=AFrqEzdhclg1-4LjZeP1U0OQ5R4-8Sv-xg">Chandler <b>K9</b> Case: Were Charges Going to Be Dismissed?</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>ABC15.com (KNXV-TV), AZ -</font> <nobr>Apr 25, 2008</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>New accusations are coming to light involving the case of a Chandler Police Officer who left his dog in a hot car. Sgt. Tom Lovejoy's lawyer accused the <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

